# rennie deflatin whilst pg



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

hi can you tell me if its ok to take rennie deflatin when i'm only 6 weeks pg i think there ok but just want to check i've got such bad trapped wind and i've tried everything else.
love poopy.xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You would need to check with a pahrmacist, if I was at work, I'd have a look in our pharmacy book, but I'm not on again till Sunday,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

